# Pool created on FreeBSD 7.x not importing to FreeBSD 9.X



## mefizto (Feb 9, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have a storage pool created on FreeBSD version 7.X.  I am trying to import the pool into FreeBSD 9.1, but I am getting a message:

```
cannot import 'storage': pool is formatted using a newer ZFS version
```
This does not seem correct, as FreeBSD 7.X did not have ZFS version newer than FreeBSD 9.1

Any help would be appreciated.

M


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 9, 2013)

mefizto said:
			
		

> I have a storage pool created on FreeBSD version 7.X.  I am trying to import the pool into FreeBSD 9.1, but I am getting a message:
> 
> ```
> cannot import 'storage': pool is formatted using a newer ZFS version
> ...


I don't recall when various ZFS updates were merged to the various FreeBSD branches, but it may be possible that you have a pool with feature flags on a system that doesn't support them. The output of `# zdb -u poolname` would be informative. Note that you need to specify additional command line options when working on an exported pool. Refer to the zdb(8) manpage for more information. Here's output from a system with a v28 pool followed by a system with a feature flags pool:

```
(0:2) rz1m:/sysprog/terry# zdb -u data

Uberblock:
        magic = 0000000000bab10c
        [i]version = 28[/i]
        txg = 7870098
        guid_sum = 15090976296497574084
        timestamp = 1360391356 UTC = Sat Feb  9 01:29:16 2013
```


```
(0:11) rz1:/sysprog/terry# zdb -u data

Uberblock:
        magic = 0000000000bab10c
        [i]version = 5000[/i]
        txg = 10261283
        guid_sum = 16024844943735753862
        timestamp = 1360395402 UTC = Sat Feb  9 02:36:42 2013
```
Once we know what version your pool thinks it is using, you might be able to get better advice.


----------



## mefizto (Feb 9, 2013)

*Solved*

Hi Terry,

thank you very much for the reply, which was essential for solving the problem.

When I ran the `# zdb -e storage` command, it returned an information that the version of ZFS was 31, which was perplexing.  However, further examination of the returned information revealed that a description of the physical path to the vdev was Solaris like.  Because I was using FreeBSD, but I was backing my data to a Solaris 11 machine, I have mistakenly used the vdev from the Solaris machine.

I apologize for my stupidity; on the other hand, I have learnt something today.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

